# Much needed advice



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2019)

I would like to know what everyone does. Im 8 weeks or so into veg when will it turn and start to flower? And should i thin out some of the smaller branches at the bottom? Along with some of the smaller fan leave in the middle? I feel they are taking evergy that would go to the tops. thanks for any input


----------



## umbra (Jun 14, 2019)

It won't turn to flowering until you set the lights to 12 hr on and 12 hr off. Transplant into a larger container. Wait a week, trim bottom of plant and change time to 12/12.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2019)

umbra said:


> It won't turn to flowering until you set the lights to 12 hr on and 12 hr off. Transplant into a larger container. Wait a week, trim bottom of plant and change time to 12/12.


These are outdoor plants and they are in 30 gallon fabric pots. No lights just the sun


----------



## umbra (Jun 14, 2019)

They wont start to show until late August then another 8 to 10 weeks


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2019)

umbra said:


> They wont start to show until late August then another 8 to 10 weeks


Ok thank you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2019)

I think your latitude figures in this somewhat, too.  If you are in the northern US, you have more hours of daylight and the plant will start flowering later.  For instance, the most northern parts of the US have over 16 hours of daylight at the solstice.  The southern most points will have less than 14 hours of daylight.  The closer you get to the equator, the more the days get to 12/12.  Some strains will flower with 13-14 hours of light, so early flowering indicas could start flowering earlier.  However...

Your plant looks _really_ sativa dominant.  I would anticipate that it may be longer than 8-10 weeks after you see flowers.   I am in the northern US and I cannot get sativas, like hazes to finish before it gets too cold.  Do you know the strain?

I'm not sure what size pots you have them in, but expect them to get quite a bit bigger--you have basically 2 more months of vegetative growth.  You may want to repot into something bigger.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks you hemp goddess. Im on the 31st parrallel.  and yes you are right its green crack 60% sativa it says 55 to 65 days flowering time. And im in 30 gallon fabric pot. I dont plan on tranaplanting them they are pretty big now. this is my first go around with sative. Hoping to keep them under 6 foot. They got some monster fan leaves im thinking because its sativa. Never had them on any of my other grows.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi Jeff...just a thought but it may not be a good ideal to post your GPS cords...no telling who reads this...can edit it down to just the lat. and no one will know. Green all the way of your grow


----------



## Jeff (Jun 15, 2019)

Ok thanks. They aint exact but i see your point


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2019)

Oh yeah, even if you are legal, you don't want to give away too much about your location--there are thieves out there.  As you are in the southern part of the US, I feel confident that you will have plenty of time for those to finish.  I am up at the 45th parallel and sitting at over 3300 ft elevation.  Lot different growing in the north country--I know that I'm going to need a greenhouse.  You should have plenty of time for those to finish.

I love green crack--great taste and that kind of uppity buzz that I love.  The long skinny leaves and the more willowy growth is what told me that this is a sativa.  It actually has the look of something almost pure sativa--surprised it is only 60%.    The 30 gal bags should be big enough.  I grew some monsters in 25 and 30 gal bags.  I'd get that puny tomato cage out of there right now though.  It will be inadequate and only get in the way--your plants are going to get quite a bit bigger.  You may want to do a bit of training on them before they start flowering.  This not only keeps them from peeking over the fence, it also aids in opening up the inside of the plant so it gets more light.  I use plant clips, hemp twine, and big safety pins to pull the branches down and out.  You can use the plant clips on the plant and safety pin the twine to the fabric pot.  Or you can use tall plant stakes and put them into the bags at an angle and stake your branches to those.  I found the twine and safety pins easier and I did not have to disturb the roots by sticking plant stakes through them.

Your plants look good.  Keep us updated on their progress.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 16, 2019)

Thank you hemp goddess. The tomato stakes are gone. And i will try to train them by pulling them down ond out. Im just worrid about snapping the branches. We get hi winds and hurricanes her. Thats why the tomato stakes. But they are going to be huge so i do see your point. I never grew sativa before but i wanted the uppity buzz. Im slowly getting the hang of the growing part lol. Thanks again


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 17, 2019)

I get quite fierce winds where I live, too (not hurricanes though).  If the winds are a real concern, you might want to use garden stakes rather than just twine.  You will want long stakes--at least 6'.  When you bend them over, do it gently and slowly.  You can do this in stages, too.  Pull the outermost branches out as much as you are comfortable doing.  In a few days, you can usually give them a bit more bend without breaking them.  However, if you do partially break a branch, splint it with something and it will usually mend itself.

You picked a good strain.  I grew Green Crack CBD last year and got a couple going again this year.  Gives me the git-up-an-go with a little pain relief thrown in.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2019)

I make wire cages for my plants as we get crazy winds here.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2019)

I will be honest im worred about tieing them down.i never done it before.  Will it be ok to wait and see how big they will get? Im good anything under 7ft. If they get bigger than that then i need to do something


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I make wire cages for my plants as we get crazy winds here.


Rosebud to you have a pic of your wire cage is it attach to the pot. Or stuck in the ground. Thank you


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2019)

I will find you a picture. they work great. You take one stalk and train it to the north and the rest goes crazy... I learned this way from a dude on the  internet and he did me a solid.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2019)

LOL, i haven't seen last years grow in a bit. This makes me laugh, same plant.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks rosebud. Them are some nice plants. My plants are on my pool deck so no way to atatch the cage. I have to figure somthing out. Thanks again for the pic gives me a direction to go


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2019)

If you wait too long to train them, the stems can get too hard to bend without snapping.  If you have high winds, you are going to need to do something to support them.  Indicas often stay short and bushy enough that you don't need extra support.  Sativas, though are taller and more willowy and often cannot support the buds on their own, let alone when you have high wind.

Do some searches to see what other people use for support and pick something that will work for you.  I am about 99% sure that the plants you have there are going to need support.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes i agree they will need support. I grew indica in the past short and bushy. Easy to maintain. Im thinking of wooden dowls would it be enough support and not harm the root system? im thinking 2 or 3 per plant. Maybe i need to do some research on this matter. Thank you


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2019)

Bamboo, wooden dowels those will all work. a tomato cage too.  Enjoy your grow.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 19, 2019)

I got a bunch of bamboo growing on my property can i use that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2019)

Wooden dowels usually only come 4' long.  I am thinking that you are going to want supports that are at least 6' long.  Bamboo will work great, but, yes, do some research on staking and training before you do it.  You also want to try and get all your staking and such done before the plants start to flower.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 19, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Wooden dowels usually only come 4' long.  I am thinking that you are going to want supports that are at least 6' long.  Bamboo will work great, but, yes, do some research on staking and training before you do it.  You also want to try and get all your staking and such done before the plants start to flower.


Thank you. Im going to tackle this job this weekend with 6ft bamboo. And i will do more research on staking and training.


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff said:


> These are outdoor plants and they are in 30 gallon fabric pots. No lights just the sun


pretty straightforward. only the sun. Yet, when it grows more you might consider trim leaves that don't get enough light


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes I'm in the process of thinning the lower part of the plants I'm one week into flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2019)

Unless you have really monster plants, I would not be trimming them much if at all if they are outside.  And if they actually are flowering, I would not trim them either.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2019)

My plants are about 7 ft. I thought if i trim my lower branches my tops would be better tasting. So trimming out side plants is not advisable? They are 1 week into flower. Well now thanks for the advise hemp. I did alot a research and thought i was doing the right thing guess not. And yes they are monsters biggest plants i ever grew thanks again


----------

